# Skinny weiner dog!!



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

I rescued a little mini-doxie last night off of craigslist. He's very skinny, but he seems to be OK otherwise. Very high-spirited and friendly as he can be. He just LOVES my two daughters and is getting along with the rest of the "pack." :goodjob: He he sooooo skinny. What can I do to get some weight on him? I'll post some pics of him later today. TIA :baby04:


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

Don't kill with kindness. Feed frequent small meals.

While it's easy to think poor fella & try to fatten up quickly, it's better to go slow.

Check for worms, too. Then give him 5 or 6 small meals a day.

And good for you! :goodjob: 

I'm still trying to figure out how to get a good home for the basset hound we rescued last week. He was a skinny fella, too!


----------



## januaries (Sep 12, 2003)

This past October I rescued a puppy that had crawled up under my house. She was nothing but skin and bones--too weak to stand or even nibble a hotdog. I fed her warm milk with egg at first, until she got a bit of strength. Then I fed her on minced hotdog for a couple of days. The puppy spent the first two days sleeping by the wood stove, just waking to eat and go potty. Like mamahen said, I fed her many small meals, only what she could easily eat without getting too tired. At first it was just half a hotdog at a time. Then a whole hotdog. After a couple days I began to mix it in with soft puppyfood. Of course she was eaten up with worms--once we got those taken care of, she gained weight more quickly and her coat grew thick and healthy. Even then, it took about 6 weeks or more before she looked like a proper puppy.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Small meals and often.

When we brought a kitten in the house last September, he weight 2.2 pounds. I fed him almost hourly-eggs, chicken, beef,cheese and softened puppy chow. In one week, he gained over a pound.


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

First you want quality nutrition in this little guy. That means protein, moderate fat and balanced calcium. Personally, I would feed him raw so he gets the most for the small amount he will be able to eat...second choice would be a grain free kibble. I would also give him Iron with folic acid and B-vitamins as when in this condition they need the extra boost. A women's complete iron tab will usually have all this in it...check the label. I would probably give this small of a dog half a tab. Third...hydrate! Even if not showing signs of dehydration, I find that there is usually some going on when they are this thin. Get some calf electrolytes from the farm store...it is a powder and cheap. One pack makes 2 qts. Give this as the only water source. I would also give a basic pet vitamin for good measure (can get chewables at walmart cheap).

Keep us posted!



DoxieMom said:


> I rescued a little mini-doxie last night off of craigslist. He's very skinny, but he seems to be OK otherwise. Very high-spirited and friendly as he can be. He just LOVES my two daughters and is getting along with the rest of the "pack." :goodjob: He he sooooo skinny. What can I do to get some weight on him? I'll post some pics of him later today. TIA :baby04:


----------



## deb (Jul 27, 2002)

DoxieMom said:


> I rescued a little mini-doxie last night off of craigslist. He's very skinny, but he seems to be OK otherwise. Very high-spirited and friendly as he can be. He just LOVES my two daughters and is getting along with the rest of the "pack." :goodjob: He he sooooo skinny. What can I do to get some weight on him? I'll post some pics of him later today. TIA :baby04:


When you take him to the Vet, bring a stool sample and have it checked for worms. Don't forget to ask the Vet what weight range this pup should have and how to tell if the pup is too skinny.

Doxies are better off being on the skinny side because their long spine can't handle much extra weight. The hard part is deciding what is "too skinny" and what is "just right" skinny. That is why you should ask your doctor for a weight range as well as the body signs to watch out for.

My little brother was a Dachshund named Rusty. Rusty lived for 16 years, and became a bit too heavy in his later years. When he injured his back it really limited how much he could do and gave him a lot of pain. My parents finally had to have him put down because they couldn't find any medicine that made him feel comfortable.

deb
in wi


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

deb said:


> Doxies are better off being on the skinny side because their long spine can't handle much extra weight. The hard part is deciding what is "too skinny" and what is "just right" skinny. That is why you should ask your doctor for a weight range as well as the body signs to watch out for.
> 
> deb
> in wi



Thanks to all for the advise. I wormed him yesterday, and he goes in tomorrow for a heartworm test. He'll be put on Sentinel after that. I did talk to my vet yesterday, and he said it sounded like he would need to put on some weight before he was neutered. He also has retained his two canine baby teeth, so they will need to be extracted at that time too. That will down the road, though. I want him to adjust to us and not stress the poor guy too much! LOL :stars:

I know Dachshunds (and all dog breeds in general) should not be overweight, but this little guy _is_ underweight. His spine sticks up, and 3-4 of his ribs show terribly. Despite his appearance, he's got a great attitude. He's very active and playful. He has slept up on the bed both nights we've had him without any incidents.


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh, I forgot to add that he doesn't seem to know his name (Rusty), so any name suggestions would be wonderful! :clap:


----------



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Ditto all the above in regards to feeding, particularly the raw suggestion. As far as the name thing goes, say his name when you feed him or are petting him, really anything pleasant.. He'll learn that "Rusty" means "good stuff happening to me" so he'll pick it up quick. 

How does someone neglect to feed an animal like that? Poor little guy... hopefully he won't have any behavior issues from it.


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

jen74145 said:


> How does someone neglect to feed an animal like that? Poor little guy... hopefully he won't have any behavior issues from it.



*His only behavior problem seems to be he wants to mount everything!!  LOL He is to be neutered, but my vet won't do so until he's at a better weight. Any ideas to discourage this behavior until I can get him snipped???*


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Neutering will add a few lbs automatically unless you live a very active lifestyle then it may stay off but as a general rule hormones do run a dog's life.


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

A quick "NO!", said gruffly, and move away. It may be hormones, or it may be he's feeling like the "top" dog! 

No smacking, just your tone and then ignore is usually enough.


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

*I took him in and had a blood test done to check for heartworms. He was negative and I put him on Sentinel. That should help some my vet said. he said despite his weight, he looked good.* 

*Here are a couple of good pics I got of him today:*

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t229/harrisfamilyfarm/005.jpg

http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t229/harrisfamilyfarm/002.jpg


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

He *is* a skinny pup. A few weeks of good food will fix that right up!

I see you're using a belly band. I had to use one on my ancient doxi, he forgot he was housebroken


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Young doxies often look like that. Belly band, lol.


----------



## DoxieMom (Feb 2, 2007)

*I just thought I would post an update on Rusty, my skinny mini-weenie! LOL He is bouncing off the walls, and is gaining weight slowly, which is what I wanted. :goodjob: I am pretty sure he has doggy ADHD! LOL I had him neutered last Friday. I tried to take some new pics of him, but he's a very busy little guy and can't seem to find any time to pose for me! Oh, and my youngest DD's guinea pig enjoys teasing him (and the rest of the Doxies!!). 

BTW, Ted, his belly band has been removed, and he didn't really need it after all! LOL*


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

My Fritz wasn't _quite_ that skinny when we first got him, but he was close! We've been fighting to keep weight _off_ the little lardo ever since... lol


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Keep in mind, excess weight causes them to have back and leg problems. Keep them slim but not skinny and you'll be ok.


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

He is so cute ! My Brandy is just a little fatter. She runs hers off. She got a little plumper in the winter, but usually she is on the thinner side. Not like the chihuahua chunk we have lol. As for energy. Brandy was a live wire when she was younger. She ran everywhere and over everything ! She is 3 now and has calmed down...some. 
Weenies have such personality and expression. One of may favorite dogs


----------

